# The 5 Handgun Carry Conditions – Which One Do You Use?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...andgun-carry-conditions-which-one-do-you-use/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Me?* Condition 1.*
_Always_ Condition 1... Except when I've borrowed Jean's DAO Kel-Tec. I guess that it's normal state is a kind of Condition 2.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Those ‘conditions’ seem to apply mainly to 1911 and similar.... ??
Wouldn’t say,,a revolver,..?? Have different’conditions’...???


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Condition ZERO if you can apply that to my G19. (can we get a ruling?) Maybe ONE if you count the trigger safety.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Those 'conditions' seem to apply mainly to 1911 and similar.... ??
> Wouldn't say,,a revolver,..?? Have different'conditions'...???


*Condition 2*-Hammer down on a fully-loaded pistol?
(Except for the SAA, which probably is carried in *Condition 3*.)


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Condition 1 in any firearm that has the capability. With my other carry guns, I guess it would be considered condition 0 or condition 2.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

What internet Yeager-ator sits around and thinks this stuff up?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> What internet Yeager-ator sits around and thinks this stuff up?


That would be Colonel Jeff Cooper.

GW


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> That would be Colonel Jeff Cooper.
> 
> GW


Article is credited to "Staff Writer", so there is that. As for Col Jeff Cooper, I did look him up at the mention. You'd think being a Marine I would have heard of him, but, no.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

When I owned a '1911', it was carried condition 1 - because nothing else made sense. My CZ75 clone is carried condition 2 with safety on, for multiple reasons - including confusing a 'grabber'.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

These days my main carry is a DA/SA, so a round in the chamber, no safety, hammer down.
With a 1911 or 1911 type action I would carry cocked and locked, in a good holster. No way would I pocket carry one of those 'mini' 1911's cocked and locked. 
Although I don't pocket carry at all so.....

Sam


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I pocket-carried for about 20 years.
The pistol was DAO (AMT .45 Backup), in a Robert Mika holster.
It was just as safe as a belt-carried pistol, and required just as much care in making presentations.
However, the gun required much more frequent cleaning and maintenance.


----------

